
Submitting Changes to Voter Registrations Online to Disrupt Elections - Dowwie
https://techscience.org/a/2017090601/
======
Dowwie
Essentially, the hackers who now possess the EquiFax "asset" can not just
commit fraudulent economic activity but also hack the US election system:

"We found that in 2016, the District of Columbia and 35 of the 50 states had
websites that allowed voters to submit registration changes. These websites
determined whether a visitor was an actual voter by requesting commonly
available personal information. Some websites gave multiple ways for a voter
to self-identify. Of these, {name, date of birth, address} was required in 15,
{name, date of birth, driver’s license number} was required in 27, and {name,
date of birth, last 4 SSN} was required in 3. We found that an attacker could
acquire the voter names, demographic information and government-issued numbers
needed to impersonate voters on all 36 websites from government offices, data
brokers, the deep web, or darknet markets."

